# Justin Beiber arrested



## Smelge (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/video/justin-bieber-found-to-be-cleverly-disguised-51yea,18178/


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2010)

Pffftttthaha. That's amazing.

I love The Onion.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2010)

Dammit you got my hopes up.


----------



## Jude (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha, I love the clip of the old man singing.


----------



## The DK (Oct 1, 2010)

god that is awsome, i cant believe that thats what he was all along lol


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 1, 2010)

At first I was like "No way!"

Then I saw Smelge was the author.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish that was real :<


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 5, 2010)

*Watches video afew times* Hm... I could almost believe this.

Almost.

I wish it was real though, that would be great...

EDIT: Just sent a link to my friend who REALLY loves Justin Beiber and she totally believed it. I actually had to convince her that it wasn't... She's not the brightest of the bunch, more like a wet match in a dark cave...


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't think there's enough what the fuck to express how I feel about this.


----------

